# Bolt OTA - The TiVo box is unable to tune to the channel



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We get Futbol Ingles on one of the local OTA Spanish channels. However, today I'm getting the message that the TiVo box is unable to tune to the channel? I tried to see what the signal strength was but it refuses to go to channel 65 (I can go +/- 63-6 or 69-1 but not to channel 65). Nothing has really changed except I moved the Bolt from the left of the tv to the right, the antenna is in the same spot and all connections are tight. Is it possible the station went away? So I tried rescanning and the channel doesn't go away so for some reason the Bolt thinks the channel is there. We're in Indianapolis and not suffering from the bad storms out East.

User error. Ch 65 was the old analog channel for 19-1 here. Not sure why it is up on the TiVo channel list so I've unchecked it from our channel list.


----------

